# GREY's ANATOMY:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Grey's Anatomy:
Cried buckets...again.
The show is phenomenal.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone else watch the tearjerker premier?  Great.  Sad but great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did, still have it on the DVR, will probably watch again.

Last season's finale was one of the best season finales I've ever seen.  I continue to be impressed with the quality and the writing of this show.  It hasn't come close to jumping the shark yet!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I stopped watching last season after they fired Brooke Smith.  I did record the series premiere last week but haven't watched yet (dvr).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy:


> Last season's finale was one of the best season finales I've ever seen. I continue to be impressed with the quality and the writing of this show.


I couldn't agree more. I will miss George though. I think what (SPOILER)


Spoiler



Izzy said to the girl on the bus stop bench was good about get off your a## at least you are alive. Also, the bit that "Little Grey" said to the "fishlady" about two choices: Surgery and stop whining; or I push send on the email to your Mom.



One tidbit: I saw a news type show that said every medical thing ever shown on Grey's has at least happened once in real life to someone. They may exaggerate the circumstances; but every medical thing has happened. So, some of those far fetched medical situations aren't so far fetched.

Doc Mc. living across the hall from Torres should be interesting.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got into Grey's only last season, but the finale with Izzy and George was heart-wrenching.

Why did McSloan move into the apt. across from Torres? I missed that bit. And why are either of them living in such a filthy dungeon? Ditto for Alex and Izzy living in McShepard's trailer. Surely they can afford more luxurious digs?

mlewis, I'm surprised you stopped watching because of Hahn. Maybe I missed something, but she seemed like a sourpuss to me - not even remotely likable or interesting - but that's just me. It took me a while to warm up to Grey and Yang, so perhaps I've not given Hahn a fair shot?

Yang and Hunt are the best couple on the show IMO. I like Callie and Arizona too though.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I didn't like Hahn. I think Arizona is a much better GF for Callie.

I cried at the season finale and at the season premier. I thought they were both great!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

CS said:


> I got into Grey's only last season, but the finale with Izzy and George was heart-wrenching.
> 
> Why did McSloan move into the apt. across from Torres? I missed that bit. And why are either of them living in such a filthy dungeon? Ditto for Alex and Izzy living in McShepard's trailer. Surely they can afford more luxurious digs?
> 
> ...


I just thought it was pretty shabby the way they developed the Callie/Hahn story and dropped it like a hot potato. Fine if it didn't work, but cheap shot to get rid of Hahn altogether. I watched a little after that but didn't like the next new character. Hahn wasn't my favorite character, but suddenly taking her off didn't work for me.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> Doc Mc. living across the hall from Torres should be interesting.


I think that was the main reason Little Grey decided to move in  Glad you started this thread sjc cause I was thinking of starting one and now I have to go and see if anyone started one on House's first 2 hour opening.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Glad you started this thread sjc cause I was thinking of starting one


More than happy to oblige.

*Now, RE: The moving in across from Callie:* McSloane and Callie were sex-friends pre her discovering that she may be gay or at least bi and Little Grey and Sloane are now a couple...So this is just to add some spice, jealousy...who knows. You saw what we saw. He moved in across the hall...

*Yes, I agree...the places they live in are shabby:* but they are supposed to be struggling docs just starting their careers. But then there is Sloane who is supposed to be this one of a kind, so to speak, top notch specialty surgeon...so who knows. All I know is that the show is great. It combines a little bit of everything. Drama, medical, sex, scandal, etc... I think (IMHO) that it blows ER away. Just knowing that all the medical issues are based on fact intrigues me. It reminds me of the old doc shows: Trapper John, MD & St. Elsewhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> I think that was the main reason Little Grey decided to move in  Glad you started this thread sjc cause I was thinking of starting one and now I have to go and see if anyone started one on House's first 2 hour opening.


Here you go!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13864.msg265914.html#new

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> More than happy to oblige.
> 
> *Now, RE: The moving in across from Callie:* McSloane and Callie were sex-friends pre her discovering that she may be gay or at least bi and Little Grey and Sloane are now a couple...So this is just to add some spice, jealousy...who knows. You saw what we saw. He moved in across the hall...
> 
> *Yes, I agree...the places they live in are shabby:* but they are supposed to be struggling docs just starting their careers. But then there is Sloane who is supposed to be this one of a kind, so to speak, top notch specialty surgeon...so who knows. All I know is that the show is great. It combines a little bit of everything. Drama, medical, sex, scandal, etc... I think (IMHO) that it blows ER away. Just knowing that all the medical issues are based on fact intrigues me. It reminds me of the old doc shows: Trapper John, MD & St. Elsewhere.


The young doctors are probably mostly paying off student loans, except for Izzy, who had money at the beginning (she had been a model, I think). Also, Yang just doesn't care where she lives as long as she can do surgery. Sloane just moved in to that apartment when he saw it while helping Callie, he'd been living at a hotel. I think it must be a nice place, but he literally just moved in.

The writing and acting are just phenomental. Yang is my favorite character, she's soooo disfunctional.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone else getting aggravated with this merger stuff? I hate that they are making the chief be such a jerk. Bailey had a guest spot this week on Private Practice...pretty good. SPOILER:


Spoiler



I was shocked that they made Christina have such a breakdown (though inevitable). Also, my heart broke for poor Alex. He has been SO supportive of Izzy.


 I have to keep reminding myself: It's just a tv show...lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, when they showed the Izzy scene with the mistake, I said "Oh, THAT's how they're going to do it. REAL SPOILER


Spoiler



because I'd read during the summer that they let Katherine Heigl go after four episodes.


 I'm also sick of the merger. Is that really how it would work? I don't think so...

I loved that Bailey was on Private Practice. She was good. It was a little hokey the


Spoiler



Oh, I was a cardiac surgeon at one time though.


 that they pulled with the guy whose name I forget.

I guess it's a way to introduce some new characters but it's hard to believe EVERYONE at the other hospital is a jerk.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy:  What's worse...is these are supposed to be highly educated medical professionals and they are resorting to childish petty games.  It's making hospitals look bad; as if they aren't already bad enough.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, people are people, and I don't doubt there is an occasional childish game, but I don't think it's rampant.  And I like to think that professionals wouldn't have arguments in front of patients.  But it is TV.  It was one of the few episodes I was kind of disappointed in, and one of the few my husband sat down to watch with me.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG...same thing happened to me.  I, too thought it was a lame episode in comparison to most.  Don't you know it...one of the couple that DH watched.  He actually said, "and this is what you brag about."  I found myself having to defend the show stating that it wasn't usually like that.  He was like, "Uhh huh, I'll pass." Oh well, chalk it up to bad timing.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, when they showed the Izzy scene with the mistake, I said "Oh, THAT's how they're going to do it. REAL SPOILER
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


From what I understand, Katherine Heigl is


Spoiler



only going to be gone for five episodes because she's filming a movie


. If she


Spoiler



got fired from the show


, that would be very surprising to me and an absolutely terrible way to


Spoiler



end the storyline of Izzie Stevens


.



> I loved that Bailey was on Private Practice. She was good. It was a little hokey the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Personally, I hope they


Spoiler



do a trade and send Bailey to Private Practice and Sam (Taye Diggs) to Grey's Anatomy


. Such an arrangement would liven up both shows considerably.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS, you're probably right, but I thought I had read


Spoiler



that she would be coming back a little to finish out her story line but wasn't going to really be back...


 but I can't find the piece now...  at any rate, I did like the piece about Callie and her father.

Betsy


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm also sick of the merger. Is that really how it would work? I don't think so...
> 
> Betsy


No, not at all. I've been in healthcare 30 years and have seen and lived through several mergers. ER and OR nurses would not be laid off, those are hard to come by. Especially seasoned nurses with experience over less seasoned. It is possible they would downsize the resident program. Typically with 2 hospitals which it seems like this merger is, both hospitals are left standing, service lines may be consolidated to one or the other, and where you see the first personnel cuts are on the administrative side.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Missed last weeks episode, but caught this week's. Can anyone tell me with Meredith is in a hospital bed? I knnow that in real life she is expecting  a baby any day, but just curious. Thanks!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

egh34 said:


> Missed last weeks episode, but caught this week's. Can anyone tell me with Meredith is in a hospital bed? I knnow that in real life she is expecting a baby any day, but just curious. Thanks!


The Greys' alcoholic father needed a new liver, and Meredith was the only match. Mr. Grey used to abuse Meredith but was good to Lexie. Therefore, a tearful Lexie begged Meredith to "please give me my father" or words to that effect. Meredith agreed to the transplant for her sister's sake, but she promised her father she'd be open to developing a relationship with him in the future. Because of the operation, Meredith has to be on bed rest for a month.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do think that Private Practice needs a shot in the arm (ha ha) but I couldn't picture Grey's without Bailey.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

CS said:


> The Greys' alcoholic father needed a new liver, and Meredith was the only match. Mr. Grey used to abuse Meredith but was good to Lexie. Therefore, a tearful Lexie begged Meredith to "please give me my father" or words to that effect. Meredith agreed to the transplant for her sister's sake, but she promised her father she'd be open to developing a relationship with him in the future. Because of the operation, Meredith has to be on bed rest for a month.


Oh, that's right! Thanks!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just hope this past week's espisode is not an indication of the rest of the season.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I was thinking that while I was watching it.  It really was one of the worst episodes in a long time.  We'll forgive them this once.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This week wasn't much better.  I'm not liking the storyline of the merger and the Izzy thing is getting on my nerves.  They have done a 360 with the chief.  What is up with his storyline?  This season isn't shaping up as well as seasons past.  They barely give Meridith any story because they are so busy hiding her real-life pregnancy...and they are turning a strong character, Christina, into a wuss.  The characters are, for lack of a better word, lacking character.
Anyone else disappointed so far this season?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The last episode was the best one so far, as far as I'm concerned...and don't you think they shot a lot of those scenes with Meredith all at once and worked them into the episodes they filmed with everyone else?  And then having to shoot around Katherine Heigl's absence, I think it threw them a bit off their game.

Betsy


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

oohh.  the last time i have watched Grey's was when it was still on season 3.. i think i need a lot more catching up to do. i mean.. a Lot.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy, I think you hit the mark.  I'm sure that is what is causing them to be off their game.  It can't be easy to write and film around pregnancies and absences.  I must note:  I am a creature of habit and I don't like change; therefore, them changing things with the merger, the chief; and adding characters, is making me antsy.  I love the show though...It's probably my favorite right up there with Survivor, Medium and Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree in the disappoint factor of this season. I only became a Grey's fan about a season and a half ago. This last season was so intense, that I guess I was expecting too much. So after the season opener, it has pretty much been a let down. I began watching Grey's reruns on Lifetime this summer from the beginning and am almost caught up. So now I know all the back stories. I hope that they are able to turn it around because I would hate to see it end.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I hope that they are able to turn it around because I would hate to see it end.


I don't think it will come to that...but they do need to pick up the pace with the merger storyline and the chief being such a crankypants.

Angela: Glad you are almost caught up: It is (usually) a GREAT show.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ agreed... because I loved the previous season so much, I was glad I got the chance this summer to see it all from the begining.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

As I stated earlier, I stopped watching during last season in the Fall.  I did record the season premiere and last week's episode.  Watched the premiere 2 hours over the weekend.  It does have a way of drawing one in, but the beginning just seemed so gruesome and over-emotional.  The gruesome part being showing George's corpse that is unrecognizable.  Why was he written out of the show -- they wanted him out or he wanted out?

Oh, and the pushy mother trying to find out what was wrong with her son, since he wasn't playing soccer as well as she thought he should.  Turned out there was something big and wrong, but what an awful story.  I was going to look up last year's episode summaries to figure out what I'd miss.  

Looks like Callie is gay after all?  And yet they had a problem with that storyline last year.

I did watch most of last season's Private Practice.  Have only recorded last week's but haven't watched it yet.  I also stopped watching Brothers and Sisters at the same time last Fall.  I was once really into that and looking at a website forum.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

T. R. Knight (George) is in a play in New York at the moment. Saw him on Regis & Kelly (I think) a few weeks ago. I assumed he wanted to move on to other projects.


----------

